# atapi dvd drivers



## stanley302 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hello! I need a link to a free driver update for my ATAPI DVD A DH20A4P. Can anyone please help me! You can answer here or email me at Thank You
Stan


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

You should not need a driver for a DVD drive.
If you are having trouble with your DVD drive not installing or working properly try running this *fix-it* from Microsoft.


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

If you are looking for a Firmware update you can find that *here*.


----------

